# Eat, Pray, Love, Then Commit



## Deejo

I read Elizabeth Gilbert's book, "Committed: A Skeptic Makes Peace with Marriage" well over a year ago. She's a very good writer.

Came across this article with her thoughts about marriage two years on from having married for the second time.

Eat, Pray, Love, Then Commit


----------



## Mrs. T

Two thumbs up.


----------

